# Rimsky-Korsakov, the great



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well....I you don't like this awesome musician, don't come here. If you know just a bit come here and learn. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (for his friends R-K) composed 15 operas, 3 symphonies and many other little pieces like Scheherazade, Spanish Capriccio, Russian easter, etc. I have read his boook: My musical life, a very interesting book indeed and have all his operas and maybe all his music...

You are very welcome here whatever your background is...

I didn't notice if they were another site for him, I think not.


Best regards,

Martin


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well....I you don't like this awesome musician, don't come here.


 I'm afraid these words can be seen only by those who already came here.

Anyway.

I'm annoyed that it's so hard to get his works other than Scheherezade and famous Overture. Eventually Capricco. I have his piano trio but it's rather boring, mediocre chamber piece, suite from opera about hen and one symphony. I don't even remember which, it's on box with Myaskvsky and Taneyev.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Rimsky-Korsakov was honest*

He said his chamber music wasn't good...and I think so, I've just bought his music for string quartet and was disappointed. I read _My musical life _and he says..."I think I am not good at that"

You can get more and more Rimsky-Korsakov! You can get at least 11 of his 15 operas...All his symphonies (quite nice) and his concertos (more or less). R-K was an opera compioser as Verdi and Puccini were...

The Tsars's bride (DVD and CD)
The snow maiden (CD)
The Christmas eve (CD)
The golden cockerell (DVD and CD)
Tsar Saltan (a bit more difficult but a beautiful opera)
May Night (DVD and CD)
Sadko (DVD and CD)
Mlada (DVD and CD)
Katschei the immortal (CD)
Mozart and Salieri (DVD and CD)
The invisible city of Kitezh (CD)

Best

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, R-K was a pretty cool gangster composer. AKA "The Bank" of the Mighty Handful, if you know what I mean. 

I played 3rd flute part of Russian Easter Festival Overture in my State's Senior Orchestra!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know what you mean...I never will. I read his book _My musical life _and he explained a lot of things, the gangster was probably Mili Balakirev...Not a gangster but a dictator. What is AKA? R-K didn't agree with the mighty's ideas...He confessed he liked Tchaikovsky and composed the Christams eve on the same subject as Tchaikovsky's Cherevichky by Gogol.

Balakirev was followed by another guy (I don't remember his name) who was a sponsor for them...

Anyhow I live in Canada, I am so sorry...You don't need to come here, dear.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I don't know what you mean...I never will. I read his book _My musical life _and he explained a lot of things, the gangster was probably Mili Balakirev...Not a gangster but a dictator. What is AKA? R-K didn't agree with the mighty's ideas...He confessed he liked Tchaikovsky and composed the Christams eve on the same subject as Tchaikovsky's Cherevichky by Gogol.
> 
> Balakirev was followed by another guy (I don't remember his name) who was a sponsor for them...
> 
> Anyhow I live in Canada, I am so sorry...You don't need to come here, dear.


AKA "Also Known As." Rimsky-Korsakov wasn't the leader, Balakirev was. R-K was second in command, although he was youngest.

Yes, later Rimsky-Korsakov joined another gang after the Five split up. He joined the Belyayev Board of Trustees (Along with Glazunov and Liadov), and then he was literally the Bank haha! Their job was to give money and publishing privileges to young composers if they made "good" music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

His more famous pieces tend to bore me from overexposure, but when I hear a rarely performed work, I can easily hear why I find him more profound than Tchaikovsky. He could write pleasant light music without resorting to sugar coated fluff, dark drama without melodrama. His exoticism is unsurpassed, calling to me like a siren song, and his orchestration maybe only challenged by Respighi. (That all of these statements are subjective opinions should go without saying.) Here's a little sinfonietta that I find charming and beautiful.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

An amazing orchestrator, but not the most interesting composer... which is why I think he was at his best when writing symphonic programmatic music. And why his chamber works and symphonies fall short.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes, later Rimsky-Korsakov joined another gang after the Five split up. He joined the Belyayev Board of Trustees (Along with Glazunov and Liadov), and then he was literally the Bank haha! Their job was to give money and publishing privileges to young composers if they made "good" music. 
__________________

You are absolutely right, young lady!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Nix...Do you know his operas?*

Judging R-K without his operas is like judging Wagner or Verdi without their operas!!!!! I cannot believe you can say he wasn't a great composer, you didn't listen his operas, my friend...For sure. Do it and soon, you're missing something!

Martin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ｉ　ｈａｖｅ　ｈｉｓ　３　ｓｙｍｐｈｏｎｉｅｓ，　Ｓｈｅｈｅｒａｚａｄｅ，　ａｎｄ　ｓｈｏｒｔｅｒ　ｏｒｃｈｅｓｔｒａｌ　ｗｏｒｋｓ　ｏｎ　ＣＤ．　Ｓｈｅｈｅｒａｚａｄｅ　ｍａｙ　ｂｅ　ｏｖｅｒｐｌａｙｅｄ，　ｂｕｔ　Ｉ　ｈａｖｅ　ａｌｗａｙｓ　ｌｏｖｅｄ　ｉｔ　（ｉｔ　ｗａｓ　ｏｎｅ　ｏｆ　ｍｙ　ｆｉｒｓｔ　ｃｌａｓｓｉｃａｌ　ｍｕｓｉｃ　ＣＤ＇ｓ）．　Ｉ　ｈａｖｅ　ｂｅｅｎ　ｌｏｏｋｉｎｇ　ａｔ　ｈｉｓ　ｓｏｎｇｓ　－ａｎｙｂｏｄｙ　ｋｎｏｗ　ｔｈｅｍ？

Ａｐｏｌｏｇｉｅｓ　ｆｏｒ　ｔｈｅ　ｌａｙ－ｏｕｔ　（ａ　ｑｕｉｒｋ　ｏｆ　ｍｙ　ｗｉｆｅ＇ｓ　ｌａｐｔｏｐ）．


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Art Rock*

You cannot fully appreciate R-K if you don't know his operas. Sorry. He's an opera composer as Verdi and Wagner....North America doesn't know very well his works..Just some random works some violin players as Menuhin, etc brought (the bumblebee flight from the opera Tsar saltan)

Martin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ｏｐｅｒａ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｆｏｒ　ｍｅ．　Ｉ　ｈａｖｅ　ｔｒｉｅｄ　ｍａｎｙ　ｔｉｍｅｓ，　ａｎｄ　ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｅｎｄ　ｇａｖｅ　ｍｙ　ｏｐｅｒａ　ＣＤ　ｃｏｌｌｅｃｔｉｏｎ　ｏｆ　ａｂｏｕｔ　３０　ｗｏｒｋｓ　ｔｏ　ｍｙ　ｎｅｐｈｅｗ．　Ｓｏ　ｎｏ　ｄｅｓｉｒｅ　ｔｏ　ｔｒｙ　ｏｕｔ　ＲＫ＇ｓ　ｏｕｔｐｕｔ　ｔｈｅｒｅ．


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a taste...If you don't know his operas you are missing this...

Martin


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Judging R-K without his operas is like judging Wagner or Verdi without their operas!!!!! I cannot believe you can say he wasn't a great composer, you didn't listen his operas, my friend...For sure. Do it and soon, you're missing something!
> 
> Martin


I'm sure his operas are great. Like I said, he was at his best writing symphonic programmatic music... and it doesn't get more programmatic then with opera.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ｏｐｅｒａ　ｉｓ　ｎｏｔ　ｆｏｒ　ｍｅ．　Ｉ　ｈａｖｅ　ｔｒｉｅｄ　ｍａｎｙ　ｔｉｍｅｓ，　ａｎｄ　 ｉｎ　ｔｈｅ　ｅｎｄ　ｇａｖｅ　ｍｙ　ｏｐｅｒａ　ＣＤ　ｃｏｌｌｅｃｔｉｏｎ　ｏｆ　ａｂｏｕｔ　３０ 　ｗｏｒｋｓ　ｔｏ　ｍｙ　ｎｅｐｈｅｗ．　Ｓｏ　ｎｏ　ｄｅｓｉｒｅ　ｔｏ　ｔｒｙ　ｏｕｔ　ＲＫ＇ｓ　 ｏｕｔｐｕｔ　ｔｈｅｒｅ． 
__________________
Art Rock and Nix. I sincerely think R-K is not for you...You're taking 5% of the composer...Like reading stories for kids by Nietsche...LOL. I'm sorry but I have the feeling we are wasting our time.
Try with Taneyev (he just composed one or two operas) or Shostakovich (he just composed 4 operas) or Beethoven (just one bad opera!).

I don't think, respectful, this thread would be interesting for you...Probably we'll speak a lot about his operas...He composed 15!!!!! 15!!!!! If you read his book "My musical life" you will understand...
R-K was an opera composer as Wagner, Verdi and Puccini....The other works are considered minor works by "us". Scheherazade, Spanish capriccio, Russian easter were played by Kostelanetz the worst Western popular conductor of the sixties....It is considered nowadays as light classics or music for crowds.

Respectful.

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (for his friends R-K) composed 15 operas ...


I find his music not that great but it is not crap either. His piano concerto is a bit measly.

Do you have this version of _Sadko_? What do you think of this version or of this opera in general? Which do you think are his finest operas?


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I just like his symphony #2, Scheherazade and Russian Easter Overture so I guess I'm not qualified to like R-K then :/


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*About Sadko*

Do you have this version of Sadko? What do you think of this version or of this opera in general? Which do you think are his finest operas?

I find Sadko a little boring and too long. It was his first opera...Mlada is a good beginning, it is an opera-ballet...The DVD is wonderful. I gave a list below of what is available....Many are.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Our worst limit is ourselves*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I just like his symphony #2, Scheherazade and Russian Easter Overture so I guess I'm not qualified to like R-K then :/ 

I don't agree. The question is: Are these the only works you know? If the answer is yes, I'd probably invite you to explore one of the most brilliant composers of the end of the IXX century.
If the answer is no...You can say I don't like and we have to listen to you and you can maybe explain why. Every human been has the right to have his/her opinion. It is better to know more before saying "I don't like" How can you say "I don't like sushi but I've never tryied"....?

Friendly

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Martin*

I am a fan!

:trp:
Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*For those who enjoy less opera*

I have this beautiful concerto based on a song by the master of masters Glinka (I can put the orinila song another day).

Enjoy this:






How do you like it? Comments would be more than welcome.

Thank you

спасибо

Martin


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I just like his symphony #2, Scheherazade and Russian Easter Overture so I guess I'm not qualified to like R-K then :/
> 
> ...


The answer is that while I have heard a couple more of his compositions, I haven't heard any of his operas. I trust you that they are brilliant, but I'm not much of an opera lover, or rather, I like opera but only at the opera house... not at home, with my stereo.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Aramis said:


> I'm annoyed that it's so hard to get his works other than Scheherezade and famous Overture. Eventually Capricco.


This CD was released about a year ago and has some of his orchestral music other than the usual stuff:

*http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=12631*


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

^ I'm not really after instrumental excerpts from operas. 

I also forgot that I have his piano concerto from hyperiom Romantic Piano Concerto series. Relatively short and not much interesting work, though it has some qualities. But I wouldn't be interested in hearing more of his music if first thing that I would hear from him would be this concerto.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The answer is that while I have heard a couple more of his compositions, I haven't heard any of his operas. I trust you that they are brilliant, but I'm not much of an opera lover, or rather, I like opera but only at the opera house... not at home, with my stereo.

I have posted his horn (I think) concerto above! Please, listen to it.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*well*

Buy it if it's really cheap (the price is not there)...Because listening to opera suites it not the very best but if you don't like ot hate opera this could be a solution....
I'm pretty sure the music is gorgeous!

Good luck!

Martin


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I liked the excerpt you posted Martin, it has all those wonderful Rimsky exoticisms too.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Buy it if it's really cheap (the price is not there)...Because listening to opera suites it not the very best but if you don't like ot hate opera this could be a solution....
> I'm pretty sure the music is gorgeous!


I bought it as soon as I saw it, although it was expensive (£16.00) because it's an SACD (surround sound CD). I don't like opera all that much, but I like the orchestral suites from Rimsky's operas. I also have these CDs:

*http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2003/sep/05/classicalmusicandopera.shopping*

*http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=744*

*http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=2673*


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Well....*

I think I have every little piece R-K had composed!

I'm glad you liked the excerpts!

Of course as I said 1 million times: He was an opera composer....Then you are looking at 10% or less of his capacity.

Here some non-opera music for the non-opera lovers among us. LOL






















Wonderful pieces, the last is Antar a wonderful symphony, just part 1, go and listen parts 2,3,4 if you like.

Best for everybody and welcome to this thread.

Martin


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

His more famous pieces tend to bore me from overexposure

I'll never understand this concept applied to Rimsky-Korsakov.... or any other composer, for that matter. Who forces you to listen to _Scheherazade_ or the _Four Seasons_ or the _Brandenburg Concertos_ again and again? I play my music with some eye to variety. I listened to both Scheherazade and the Four Seasons somewhat recently after not having heard them for quite some while and they are both damn good. That's probably the reason for their popularity. Of course there's always that notion that anything that becomes to popular can't be that good, while if its less known or even largely unknown... well then I'll look really hip when I play that.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I'll never understand this concept applied to Rimsky-Korsakov.... or any other composer, for that matter. Who forces you to listen to _Scheherazade_ or the _Four Seasons_ or the _Brandenburg Concertos_ again and again?




Our employers. Fortunately I'm only 19 so the only pieces I've gotten sick of from playing/hearing so many times are Pachelbel's Canon, Mozart's Eine Kleine, and Mendelssohns Violin Concerto. And remember as performers we don't just play the piece once in concert, we also play it a lot in rehearsal.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Dear Stlukesguildohio*

If I understand well, you know the most known things composed by R-K...Is it not?

Maybe you can learn how awesome he is watching some youtube videos I have posted here above and if (and only if) you like opera, I'll gladly post some opera excerpts from youtube.

I'll be glad to be helpful.

Cordially

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

His piano trio is IMO one of the best writen in Russia in the 19th.century, along with Tchaikovsky's and Taneyev's. His string sextet is a wonderful piece. The string quartet is interesting, but best pieces for quartet are the short ones he did on the "collective" works (Fridays, B-La-F Quartet, Jour de Fete). But very few know his chamber production. In particular his quintet for piano and winds is practically unknown.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I am weird*


```
His piano trio is IMO one of the best writen in Russia in the 19th.century, along with Tchaikovsky's and Taneyev's. His string sextet is a wonderful piece. The string quartet is interesting, but best pieces for quartet are the short ones he did on the "collective" works (Fridays, B-La-F Quartet, Jour de Fete). But very few know his chamber production. In particular his quintet for piano and winds is practically unknown.
```
====================

I know them and love them too.

Martin


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*(Tichvin, 18 maart 1844 - landgoed Ljoebensk (bij Loega), 21 juni 1908)*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy birthday to Rimsky-Korsakov! One of those composers who's practically defined by a couple immensely popular works. We can spend all day debating the merits of Gergiev, Beecham, Reiner, and Kondrashin in Scheherazade; but maybe I'll listen to a few of his more obscure works today.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks for the notice. Since I'm in hermit mode and it's raining Scheherzade sounds good. Then for sure Night on Mt. Triglav.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

*Rimsky-Korsakov*'s Greatest Hits

The Flight of the Bumblebee, fr. Tsar Sultan, Op. 57
Song of India, fr. Sadko
Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34, I-V
Shéhérazade Suite, Op. 35 
Russian Easter Overture, Op. 36

Dance of the Tumblers, fr. Snow Maiden
Night On Bald Mountain (Mussorgsky, arr. Rimsky-Korsokov)
The Golden Cockerel suite
Dragonflies for three sopranos, Op. 53
Neapolitan Song, Op. 63 ("Funiculì Funiculà")

"Principles of Orchestration: Study and Practice"


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

or









Some of my favourites. Some under performed works


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

If you like Scheherzade (and let's face it, very many of people do), go straight to the opening of Act 2 in Tsar Saltan, it's magic!


----------



## Christine (Sep 29, 2020)

The first time I heard Russian Easter Overture ... man, I was mesmerized. I still can't figure out why no world class figure skaters have ever skated to this (carefully selected to fit in a four-and-a-half-minute program). However, skaters just love Scheherazade


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I like the Antar symphony, the Capriccio Espagnol, the Russian Easter Overture, and the several suites and incidental music from his operas--delightful stuff! I listened to Scheherazade too much in my youth and can no longer enjoy it. R-K did some of his most useful work as a catalyst for his fellow 5 compatriots and for Stravinsky and Respighi. You gotta love that beard!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Tp the general music public, at least outside of Russia, Rimsky-Korsakov is known for only a handful of his many works, such as Scheherazade, the Russian Easter overture, the Capriccio Espanyol and of course the ubiquitous " Flight of the bumble bee,m which is really nothing but an adoption of one small scene form his fairy tale opera "Tale of the Tsar Saltan " , which has been been undergoing something of a revival in its complete form in recent years . 
Of his 15 operas, the best known outside of Russia is probably his final one "The Golden Cockerel, "which combines Russian fairy tales with political satire , and which got him in trouble with the Tsarist government in his last years . 
Under Valery Gergiev, one of the finest conductors of his music active today, there has been something of a revival of his operas in Europe and America in recent years , with his torus with the Mariinsky opera conductors and their CDs and DVDs of "Sadko", "Invisible City of Kitezh " and other Rinsky operas , which seems to have inspired a number of European opera companies to mount their down productions . 
I became with a few Rimsky operas such as "May Night", the "Tsar's Bride ", "The Snow Maiden " ages ago before CDs existed on LP , and came to love them from recordings conducted by Vladimir Fedoseyev and the late Fuat Mansurov ( an ethnic Volga Tatar ) . 
Later, on CD , I became familiar with Kitezh, Sadko, Kashcnei the Immortal ", which is the operatic version of the Russian fairy tale which Stravinsky turned into his famous " Firebird " ballet . and have seem the DVD from the Bolshoi of his opera/ballet "Mlada ", based on pagan Slavic mythology and which tales place in what is now Poland before the formation of the different Slavic nations and ethnicities . IN addition, I've heard an anomaly among his operas, the brief one act "Mozart and Salieri," in which Mozart and his alleged "rival " have dinner together and Salieri poisons Mozart out of envy ! and leaves , with the results yet to happen . There is also a DVD version you can see on youtube in Russian . The Chandos CD is also in Russian, and I've also heard a version from East Germany which on Berlin classics in German with the late Peter Schreier as Mozart . 
All of these operas are well worth getting to know by opera fans everywhere . The music is 
extremely colorful, imaginative and stirring .


----------

